
Facebook: Mark Zuckerberg’s Fake Accounts Ponzi Scheme - cribbles
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2019/07/facebook-mark-zuckerbergs-fake-accounts-ponzi-scheme.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20507251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20507251),
which has the original source.

